# Angeln im Februar



## Felicitously

Moin,

wir planen für nächstes Jahr eine Angelreise für circa 7 Tage.
Wir müssen im Februar los, da es anders aus betrieblichen Gründen nicht funktioniert.

Lohnt es sich im Februar noch in Norwegen zu angeln ? Auf Eisangeln haben wir jetzt nicht so die Lust.
Ansonsten alternative Länder?

Wollen hauptsächlich auf Raubfisch angeln. 

Klar man kann ausserhalb der Schonzeiten ja immer Hechte bzw. Raubfisch fangen.
Wir sind aber eher Anfänger & daher nicht so erfahren, um die Hechte "professionell" aufzuspüren.

Vielleicht hat jemand Tipps  Bedankt !


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Hallo,

also ob Februar oder zu anderen Zeiten, Norwegen ist für den Zielfisch Hecht nicht die richtige Adresse. Wenn ihr sowieso nicht Eisangeln wollt, dann streicht Norwegen im Februar.
Je nachdem, wo es bei uns im Februar noch erlaubt ist, Deutschland ist ein gutes Hechtland. Auf jeden Fall um ein Vielfaches besser als Norwegen, wenns auf Hecht gehen soll.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Felicitously

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Wir würden schon gerne außerhalb der Bundesrepublik angeln gehen. In Finnland / Schweden wird es ja klimatisch nicht besser sein. 

Es geht uns vor allem aber um Abgeschiedenheit / Naturerlebnis / und um das  " einfach mal hier rauskommen".

Also falls du abgesehen von DE andere schöne Gegenden empfehlen kannst, wäre ich über einen Tipp dankbar.

Schönen Sonntag !


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Irland, wenn Hechte z. B. - weiss nur nicht wie es da zu der Zeit aussieht  schonzeittechnisch etc.
Da findet man auch schöne , abgelegene Gegenden


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Februar*



Felicitously schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> Wir würden schon gerne außerhalb der Bundesrepublik angeln gehen. In Finnland / Schweden wird es ja klimatisch nicht besser sein.
> 
> Es geht uns vor allem aber um Abgeschiedenheit / Naturerlebnis / und um das  " einfach mal hier rauskommen".
> 
> Also falls du abgesehen von DE andere schöne Gegenden empfehlen kannst, wäre ich über einen Tipp dankbar.
> 
> Schönen Sonntag !




Hallo,

das Problem ist der Februar, da dürfte der Hecht in Deutschland meist schon gesperrt sein. Im Spätsommer/Herbst habt ihr keine Zeit?
Allerdings, die Abgeschiedenheit von Skandinavien hat man in Deutschland natürlich nicht.
Meine Skandinavienerfahrungen beziehen sich aber hauptsächlich auf den Fang von Salmoniden, Hecht eher selten, mal als Beifang.

Petri Heil

Lajos

P.S. fragt doch mal bei den Schwedenfahrern wegen Hecht nach, da geht schon was auf Hecht, allerdings glaube ich auch nicht im Februar.


----------



## Felicitously

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Salmoniden gehen aber gut im Februar ?
Kannst du da etwas empfehlen ?

Wir würden auch einen anderen Zielfisch wählen. Hauptsache ein wenig entspannen, angeln & tolle Landschaft .


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Februar*



Felicitously schrieb:


> Salmoniden gehen aber gut im Februar ?
> Kannst du da etwas empfehlen ?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> da geht dort droben nur das Eisangeln und darin habe ich keine Erfahrung, nur vom Hörensagen und das reicht nicht für Tipps aus. Im Übrigen sind da im Binnenland Temperaturen von 30 Grad Minus und auch mal darunter, keine Seltenheit, hinzu kommen noch, die im Februar doch noch sehr kurzen Tage.
> Da braucht ihr Tipps für das richtige Gewässer, wo und auf was erlaubt. Aber wie gesagt, habe ich hier keine Erfahrung.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


----------



## Felicitously

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Hm... Dann wohl doch kein Angelurlaub im Februar :/

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## outang

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

hab zwar selbst noch kein eisfischen getestet , aber es gibt anscheinend auch hierbei ganz nette ansichten-
lol
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a55_1481651336

februar und norge ?
hört sich für mich nach grosser winterdepri an-

nichts für anfänger
|bigeyes


----------



## knutwuchtig

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

februar in norwegen. da wird die anreise schon zum abenteuer.es wird je nach breitengrad so gut wie gar nicht richtig hell , die straßen sind reine schneepisten , alles in allem , wer nicht gerade unbedingt mit dem hundeschlitten sporteln will , oder riesenquappen beim eisangeln fangen will, der fährt in die entgegengesetzte richtung in den süden


----------



## Marvi

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Hui, schade  wäre gerne mal nach Norwegen in der Zeit, aber als Anfänger lass ich es dann doch besser noch bleiben...vielleicht in 3/4 Jahren mal sehn


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Februar*



Marvi schrieb:


> Hui, schade  wäre gerne mal nach Norwegen in der Zeit, aber als Anfänger lass ich es dann doch besser noch bleiben...vielleicht in 3/4 Jahren mal sehn



Hallo,

Februar mit Zelt in Norwegen, das ist nur etwas, wenn Du für eine Polarexpedition trainierst.
Wenn Du es trotzdem "kernig rustikal" magst, geh Ende Juni - Anfang Juli auf die Hardangervidda. Das ist für einen Mitteleuropäer Abenteuer pur. Machte ich mal in jungen Jahren.
Du musst Dich aber um alles selber kümmern und sehr gut zu Fuß sein. Fjällwanderung mit Proviant, Zelt, Angelausrüstung etc. alles selbst tragen, mit Auto läuft da nicht viel. Dafür kommst Du auch an Gewässer, in welchen selten bis nicht gefischt wird. Vereinzelt gibt es auch Hütten, wo man sich verziehen kann, falls es wettermäßig mal wirklich schlecht wird.
Mitte Juni sind dort bei schlechtem Wetter durchaus noch Schneestürme möglich. 


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Angeln im Februar*

Hi,
ich würde mal Spanien/Ebro See ins gespräch bringen! Sternstunden sind dort immer möglich und auch einen Sonnenbrand! 

mario


----------



## Nuklearangler

*AW: Angeln im Februar*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ob Februar oder zu anderen Zeiten, Norwegen ist für den Zielfisch Hecht nicht die richtige Adresse. Wenn ihr sowieso nicht Eisangeln wollt, dann streicht Norwegen im Februar.
> Je nachdem, wo es bei uns im Februar noch erlaubt ist, Deutschland ist ein gutes Hechtland. Auf jeden Fall um ein Vielfaches besser als Norwegen, wenns auf Hecht geht



Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Norwegen hat extrem gute Hechtgewässer, den Steinsfjorden, das Øyeren-Glomma-System, die Nidelva, den Randsfjorden und viele, viele mehr.

Ein mir bekannter Hechtexperte, der schon so ziemlich überall herumgekommen ist, sagte, dass es nirgendwo in Europa einfacher wäre, Hechte über einen Meter zu fangen, als in Norwegen. 

Auf besagtem Steinsfjord habe ich mal einen Tag mit ihm gefischt, wir haben ca 70 Hechte gefangen, der Grösste hatte 113 cm.

Norwegen ist vielleicht nicht für seine Hechte bekannt, weil da alle nur zum Meeres- oder Lachsangeln hinfahren, aber einige Gewässer sind absolute Spitzenklasse.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Angeln im Februar*



Nuklearangler schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Norwegen hat extrem gute Hechtgewässer, den Steinsfjorden, das Øyeren-Glomma-System, die Nidelva, den Randsfjorden und viele, viele mehr.
> 
> Ein mir bekannter Hechtexperte, der schon so ziemlich überall herumgekommen ist, sagte, dass es nirgendwo in Europa einfacher wäre, Hechte über einen Meter zu fangen, als in Norwegen.
> 
> Auf besagtem Steinsfjord habe ich mal einen Tag mit ihm gefischt, wir haben ca 70 Hechte gefangen, der Grösste hatte 113 cm.
> 
> Norwegen ist vielleicht nicht für seine Hechte bekannt, weil da alle nur zum Meeres- oder Lachsangeln hinfahren, aber einige Gewässer sind absolute Spitzenklasse.




Hallo,


sicher gibt es in Norwegen auch genügend Hechte, habe selber etliche gefangen dort. Nur speziell zum Hechtfischen würde ich nicht nach Norwegen fahren (war oft dort), da ich der Meinung bin, um gute Hechte zu fangen, muss ich nicht aus Deutschland raus. Ich bin allerdings nur nebenbei Hechtangler, mein Hauptinteresse gilt den Salmoniden.
Zur Größe noch; die größten Hechte europaweit gibt es in Deutschland, Österreich und Tschechien.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------

